# Ideas needed for Flounder gigging lights for my boat



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Can I get some help on building Flounder gigging lights for my boat?
Plan to use my Honda 2200 watt generator to power the light using an old Malibu light transformer and 4 Brinkman 300,000 lights. 

I plan to put a piece of marine grade plywood on the front of the BC so that I can mount the lights to this structure. I have been told that the best system allows the lights to float just under the surface. 
Is it worth the time to try to have the lights float or just pick a height and mount them so they are fixed but can be adjusted?

Take a look at the pictures please advise me how best to mount the lights.

Any other suggestions.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Jim,
I have a world of ideas on how to adjust 'em. I'll "try" my best to describe the one that comes to mind the strongest (which is pictured below). As you already know, my lights of choice come from: *http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/index.html*

I cannot stress how great these lights are. Durable and draw low amperage with a good quality flood of light. I am not too familiar with your Brinkman's but I did some research for you. This photo is from Tom's website and one of his customers made this setup which I think is very smart! As you can see in the below photo from Tom's site, try mounting whatever light source you choose (you already know mine) with a tube of your choosing (PVC for me) to some type of stable platform on the bow of your boat.

This tube should be adjustable by using an adjustable clamp that you can use to raise/lower your light source as you please. Would you be able to post a photo of the lights you have and I can help that way! I'm willing to give you a hand. -Hector


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hector,

I have looked at all the different set ups and was hoping to get some ideas from other 2coolers on what has worked best for them.

To answer your other questions The Brinkman lights are 300,000 candle power or 50 watts light and pull about 4 amps each. Yours lights from your place are about 100 watts each. 4 Brinkman will just work on my little generator.

Your link has great information for people of figuring the amperage for different lights and if using a battery how to fig batter drain. Also has a good set up for hand gigging lights.

Easy enough to build a set up like the striker light clamp system that clamps to the boat.
What about hitting bottom or an obstruction and breaking them is why many people like the floating lights.

Personally I like the second picture the best with the two lights on each pole for the light set up . I do not care for the way they run the pvc across the boat top. Maybe a striker type of clamp??

One of the questions I have seen is will the lights on a single pole turn in the water? I thought about a set up like this with a T placed on each pole and a cross piece connecting the two vertical pieces if turning and twisting is a problem.

*Suggestions welcomed.*


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Jim, can you post a picture of your lights then? I'm for coming up with something for you. I'm on my days off and It would give me something to do and I'd be glad to help. -Hector


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

That is what I am trying to do. 

I want to use two poles with two lights similar to the ones in the second picture showing a light to the side and one shining forward.

The question is how best to mount each pole to the deck board about 15 inches each side of center. A floater like Dipsays (1st px) seems the best but too hard to do with where I can mount my lights.
Something quick, solid, and detachable


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Jim,

Can you post a picture of the front of your boat? I will do my best to help!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

The picture of the red boat is my boat. I plan to do a cut out of marine grade plywood so that it fits the front flush with the front deck, cut out around the cleats and out enough to give room for the boat to fit the trailer then come forward as you move out to give enough room to mount the two light brackets when I can fig out what is the best way to do the brackets. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*Idea #1 "JimD's Death Star!"*

Jim! I think I got it!! See what you think but first, are you planning to make the marine plywood a permanent or sturdy-type removable item? i.e. will that marine mount not be a permanent fixture and just something you'll take on and off to tailor it for floundering from time to time?

I'd stick to the PVC because of it's durability and you can replace it when needed. You can try making a "U" out of the PVC with the ends off the front of the bow. Keep an opening in the center by means of a "T" joint that you can run the wires out of. Then you can mount that fixture to your plywood with some muffler or other type of clamps.

They make PVC material clamps that will mount flush onto the plywood so you don't mess up the fiberglass. And you can invest in some type of sheet of foam to place underneath the marine grade plywood and the fiberglass to keep the hardware from screwing up the fiberglass as you stand on it!

Then in the opening of the "T" joint that is on your bow, you can run a sturdy vacuum cleaner hose that will fit in that opening. Run that back towards your battery to avoid any "drip" to your battery itself as you're standing over the bow and getting water on the wires. Plus, it'll avoid any excess water from entering the PVC fixture itself.

I drew some pictures (but got a bit carried away...sorry!) to kinda outline the idea! Did I mention I was off until Saturday morning? Kinda reminds me of the band, Styx singing, "Too Much Time on My Hands!" If it doesn't work for you, I have more ideas...and pics!!  -Hector


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Looks good 

Thanks,

Now can you get the Northers to blow in on Late Sunday and be blown out by Wednesday so we are ready to fish on Fridays and Saturday.

jim


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Flounder boat lights bump from 09. Wonder if the pvc set ups could be used with the new led lights in pvc for a simple portable set up for the boat with no generator?


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

JIM Am I reading this correctly ? This post is 9 years old? Now you know you’re not going to have time to use that boat at the farm. It hasn’t been wet in how long? Get u a flashlight before you build too much.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr. Jim,


My plan is to mount a Ram ball on the front of my boat. Then attach an long Ram extended arm which connects to a Ram pipe mount. I will connect pvc with a light attached to the pipe mount. It would be readily adjustable this way. 

I bought all of the stuff I just havenâ€™t done the work yet. Therefore I do not have an example to show you.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

KL Surprised you are on the board. I guess the way Sabine has been for you and JF at least you can stay cool at home on the computer. 


I brought up some old pxs and two old posts when I was back looking to build lights for my BC. This was some early research before leds that might be of value for some.



The other post has pxs of my flounder set up and the set up for my night trout lights.


YES my boat has been in the garage since early April and I was catching a few trout and lots of reds in GWC north end.
I did pull the boat out and run it for about 20 minutes the other day just to see how it was doing.


I have not had my gigging or trout lights out in 3 years is the other problem. Here is to a good fall fishing. Jim


----------

